# Macro size/growth rp



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 13, 2019)

Well I'm kinda in the mood to try this out again.. a size growth roleplay- not hyper, I don't want one big body part at all.  Anyway, you can grow, i can grow or we both can grow. Limits? Meh nothin really! It's been a while since I've done this AT ALL especially really huge sizes. So might as well give this a try and see if anyone wants to. Dunno just think it'd be nice. I consistantly have enjoyed it vs other types of rp. I do have a lot of characters, scenarios, and options available already 


 If there's questions comments or you want to do this, feel free to either comment below, dm me, or add/message me on discord.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 13, 2019)

(Still open to other rps as well but i thought I'd try for this one first  )


----------



## Luminouscales (Nov 15, 2019)

Aw, good luck buddy


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 15, 2019)

Luminouscales said:


> Aw, good luck buddy


Heh i don't need much of luck. I'm 100% fine if there's no response! It's just a type of rp i haven't done in forever so i felt i might give it a try, see if anyone wants to while still accepting any other type of rp ^-^ I'll see if anyone responds but if they don't i have plenty of rp available on discord for other topics~


----------



## Luminouscales (Nov 15, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Heh i don't need much of luck. I'm 100% fine if there's no response! It's just a type of rp i haven't done in forever so i felt i might give it a try, see if anyone wants to while still accepting any other type of rp ^-^ I'll see if anyone responds but if they don't i have plenty of rp available on discord for other topics~



You might also try hitting people up that actually do it and not rely on people to come to you


----------



## X3N1TH (Nov 15, 2019)

i can't do one right now, buuut i'll remember you for another date. is that ok?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 15, 2019)

Luminouscales said:


> You might also try hitting people up that actually do it and not rely on people to come to you


Yeah well I'd rather not go to people xD I'm a bit introvert and at the same time i am a bit uncomfortable asking people to do a specific roleplay- especially if i don't know if they even like it. I've gone to people before but i don't know many people who like this type so i let people at least message here so i can message back.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 15, 2019)

canislupis666 said:


> i can't do one right now, buuut i'll remember you for another date. is that ok?


Yeah perfectly fine~ this thread has been up multiple days anyway. I'm constantly looking for rp, unless I'm too busy or in too many rps. So yes, it is okay for you to remember for another date!


----------



## X3N1TH (Nov 15, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Yeah perfectly fine~ this thread has been up multiple days anyway. I'm constantly looking for rp, unless I'm too busy or in too many rps. So yes, it is okay for you to remember for another date!


actually, hit me up, then i'll size up~~


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 15, 2019)

canislupis666 said:


> actually, hit me up, then i'll size up~~


Great~ want to continue on here, to a dm or on discord?


----------



## X3N1TH (Nov 15, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Great~ want to continue on here, to a dm or on discord?


discord please?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 15, 2019)

canislupis666 said:


> discord please?


Alrighty- I'm BluefiremarkII#2898 

You can either add me or let me know yours so i can do it. Up to you


----------



## X3N1TH (Nov 15, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Alrighty- I'm BluefiremarkII#2898
> 
> You can either add me or let me know yours so i can do it. Up to you


sent


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 15, 2019)

canislupis666 said:


> sent


Accepted


----------



## Heyhoi (Nov 15, 2019)

What kind of growth are you referring to?  Also, SFW or NSFW?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 15, 2019)

Basic growth, all around growing, so nothing like only my paw grows or anything. Your entire body grows- and generally SFW but i miiight be willing to do some NSFW. Depends on what's decided and all.


----------



## Heyhoi (Nov 15, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Basic growth, all around growing, so nothing like only my paw grows or anything. Your entire body grows- and generally SFW but i miiight be willing to do some NSFW. Depends on what's decided and all.


Ah ok, I only do SFW anyways!  I just figured I'd ask because I wasn't sure if you meant like just size changing or muscle growth.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 15, 2019)

Heyhoi said:


> Ah ok, I only do SFW anyways!  I just figured I'd ask because I wasn't sure if you meant like just size changing or muscle growth.


Ah yeah! It's size changing. And good, both SFW, makes that nice and easy


----------



## Heyhoi (Nov 15, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Ah yeah! It's size changing. And good, both SFW, makes that nice and easy


Sure, I'm up for it!


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 15, 2019)

Great! Where you want to do it? I normally use discord but could do other things if need be


----------



## Heyhoi (Nov 15, 2019)

Discord is fine!  I'll pm you my user id


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 15, 2019)

Heyhoi said:


> Discord is fine!  I'll pm you my user id


Alrighty!


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 15, 2019)

(Even though some have responded this will remain open for anyone else if they want to!)


----------



## Universe (Nov 15, 2019)

I am in


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 15, 2019)

Universe said:


> I am in


You're welcome to dm me here or on discord any time then~


----------



## Universe (Nov 16, 2019)

Discord is fine


----------



## Universe (Nov 16, 2019)

But I can do here too


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 16, 2019)

This is still going to remain open ^-^


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 18, 2019)

still open~


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 21, 2019)

Oh and um beside this you're welcome to ask me about any other rp- still open to doing other things as well ^-^


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 27, 2019)

This and other topics I'm open to do rps of~ ^-^ feel free to message me here or on discord any time.


----------



## tinysteven (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi, I think I'd like to do this. My character is generally a 5 inch tall man.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 30, 2019)

Mm~? Well we can discuss some details then if you'd like.


----------



## tinysteven (Nov 30, 2019)

( I'm new here so )....should I send a PM ?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 30, 2019)

Yeah you can either send a pm or add me on discord


----------



## tinysteven (Nov 30, 2019)

I sent you a message on your profile


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 1, 2019)

Growth is my thing, but for my characters. (Note: I really have to like your character for me to want your character to grow, but it's mostly because the amount of inexperienced people in this particular area of RP are lame at doing them so I'd rather I be the character who grows to RP properly.)


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Dec 1, 2019)

Alrighty. I don't think inexperience should be much a problem since I've done this a bunch by now but every rp and rper is different.


----------



## tinysteven (Dec 1, 2019)

I think I'd like to role play with you.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Dec 1, 2019)

Sure thing~


----------



## tinysteven (Dec 4, 2019)

I'm new here so help me in hooking up with you


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Dec 4, 2019)

Sure, just send a dm here or add me on discord. @BluefiremarkII#2898


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Dec 9, 2019)

Still open for rp, whether it be this or somethin else


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm still happy to do any rps ^-^


----------



## GrandeZorro (Dec 17, 2019)

You wanna do a macro growth RP? I’m very new to RP to you’d probably have to lead it


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Dec 17, 2019)

GrandeZorro said:


> You wanna do a macro growth RP? I’m very new to RP to you’d probably have to lead it


Yeah that could be fine~ you're not the first person new to rp I've roleplayed with


----------



## GrandeZorro (Dec 17, 2019)

Ok, how do you wanna do it?


----------



## GrandeZorro (Dec 17, 2019)

GrandeZorro said:


> Ok, how do you wanna do it?


I added you on discord


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Dec 17, 2019)

Alrighty, accepted it.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Dec 26, 2019)

Ba-bump!


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jan 23, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jan 28, 2020)

i have plenty of rp ideas, macro related or not~ but I'm still open to do this! If you want to get big- or real big- or heck, unbelievably big, or make me big, I'd be happy to do a rp~ but if you'd just want a fantasy rp, sci-fi, or some other non-kinky rp, I'd be happy to do those as well!


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Feb 19, 2020)

Bump~ I'll even take other rps and non fetishy ones as well btw~


----------



## GamerLion (Feb 19, 2020)

Do you have any age preferences for rp partners? (or does it depend on whether the rp is SFW or NSFW?)

how about character age preferences? (Not for whatever character you would play, but whatever character anyone rping with you would?) (does that also depend on whether the rp is SFW or NSFW?)

how about character preferences? Do you always have to play your fursona, or are you able to rp as another character upon someone’s request?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Feb 19, 2020)

GamerLion said:


> Do you have any age preferences for rp partners? (or does it depend on whether the rp is SFW or NSFW?)
> 
> how about character age preferences? (Not for whatever character you would play, but whatever character anyone rping with you would?) (does that also depend on whether the rp is SFW or NSFW?)
> 
> how about character preferences? Do you always have to play your fursona, or are you able to rp as another character upon someone’s request?


Generally something older than a baby or tiny kid, and if its nsfw then only adult characters.

As for irl, not really. So long as they can rp well- and if they want nsfw- only 18+.

And i prefer my own characters but i might be able to do anothers requested thing if I'm okay with it.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Feb 19, 2020)

Hope that answers your questions!


----------



## GamerLion (Feb 19, 2020)

Yes, thank you!


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Feb 19, 2020)

GamerLion said:


> Yes, thank you!


Np~ you're also welcome to add me on discord if you wanted to BluefiremarkII#2898


----------



## GamerLion (Feb 19, 2020)

At some point, I’ll think about rp, then I could add you.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Feb 19, 2020)

GamerLion said:


> At some point, I’ll think about rp, then I could add you.


Mhm1


----------

